# Ovulation & periods



## karan (Feb 5, 2003)

Peter Im not sure if this is some thing you can answer 
My period was 5 days late didn't test due to this happening 2-3 times before and being neg i do try to keep a level head at these times but as each day go's by it gets harder to not start thinking and hoping.
Any idea why this happens could it be that i am ovulating later ( have used Ovulation kits in the past but they get a bit exspensive after 3 years!)
At the last hopital app the doctor told me that i have a reservior of hormones and there is a small chsnce that i will not respond to the drugs due to have 1st ICSI June
have been takeing Agnus Castus which is supposed to help settle hormones


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



karan said:


> Peter Im not sure if this is some thing you can answer
> My period was 5 days late didn't test due to this happening 2-3 times before and being neg i do try to keep a level head at these times but as each day go's by it gets harder to not start thinking and hoping.
> 
> Are you having any treatment or just trying naturally?
> ...


----------

